# Where to put mice when cleaning their cage?



## Rebecca Pettifer-Button (Jun 4, 2018)

Hello,

I recently purchased two mice, and I am going to be cleaning out their cage for the first time shortly, but I do not know where to put them whilst I clean their cage. I still have the box they were given to me from the pet store but it is very small and I do not want to cause them unnecessary stress. 

Would something like a shoe box be okay to put them in? or is there something I need to purchase specifically.

Thank you!!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Bath?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Play pen. 
Small cage.
Carry cage


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

A controlled environment with entertainment, such as toys, hides etc. Make sure they can't escape. Bath would be a great idea but make sure they don't climb down the hole that drains water. You can get play pens for cheap:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/AllRight-G...8&qid=1528227072&sr=8-2&keywords=mice+playpen


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I would worry a mouse might ping out of a bath, they are amazing jumpers. 
I always used to let the free roam the bedroom they were in but I put an old pair on jeans across the bottom of the door it was also only a single bedroom so not a huge cluttered space


----------

